# Benross Delta X irons



## Owlzthat (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone
I'm totally new to golf been playing a grand total of 4 weeks 
I went into American golf to get fitted and they recommended Benross Delta X irons as good place to start
Has anyone used them before and what do they think to them ? 
Would they be any good for a new starter ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 8, 2021)

Benross make good clubs, I used to have a full set (actually courtesy of a GM forum opportunity!). My son is still using them. 

Delta X are dearer than the Aero X but if your swing speed, even as a beginner, is that little bit faster then according to Benross the Deltas are the right club. You obviously need to try as many different clubs as possible but you won't find many on here saying you should avoid Benross.


----------

